# woodwright's shop videos



## larryparamedic (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm sure I'm not the only one who enjoys The Woodwright's Shop on PBS. I would love to see the entire series on dvd. After looking this up on the internet I've only been disappointed to find that they do not exist . At least in a formal forum . People all over have recorded several shows and entire seasons. Would it not be possible for someone to compile these and make them available to us? I know this would be a daunting task but not impossible . What do ya'll think?


----------



## Rasta (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't get the woodright's shop, but I am interested in watching them.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I have found his online videos here http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/schedule/29season_video.html

but as far as compiling a dvd I think you would run into copyright issues. That is something that should be taken up with the producers of the show. I am sure if they get enough requests they would most likely make it available for purchase.


----------



## SomeClown (Mar 29, 2010)

I DVR the shows every week, though I'm not sure if I'm getting new ones or old ones. My only thing with the host is that he's a bit like the anti-Norm Abrams. Norm seems to have 10 of every power tool known to man, whereas this guy makes a whole bedroom set out of a buck knife, a piece of string, and some saplings.

I think my interests lie somewhere in the middle, but as a rank beginner I do enjoy the skills shown by both hosts on both of the aforementioned shows.

I really need a show called "You just bought a bunch of tools-how to not chop off critical body parts."


----------



## Rasta (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the link my lumberjock brother


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

I enjoy the Woodwright's Shop. Every time they show a close up of a piece of wood, you get a chance to count the number of new nicks, cuts and blackened finger nails. Knarly hands, the sign of a hand tool worker. Great stuff.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I watch the PBS link as well and enjoy his programs.


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

They are fun to watch. Here's a game to play while watching, count the number of bandaids (and occasionally open wounds) on Roy's fingers.


----------



## flyfisherbob2000 (Mar 22, 2010)

SomeClown… yes, he does seem to have no love for Norm. I had the chance to meet Roy at a recent booksigning of his current book "The Woodwright's Guide: Working Wood with Wedge & Edge". He did his first booksigning for this book here in Asheville, NC with his daughter, who illustrated the book (I have the first book that he signed of this book!).
Roy would get a glazed-over look in his eyes when Norm's name was mentioned, would comment how Norm would "power-up" the entire eastern powergrid to make a breadbox…. and would chant under his breath: "Satan…Satan….." when someone would make reference to Mr. Abrams. Although… you could see a spark in his eye, and the curl of a small smile at times… it seems the rivalry between the two woodworking gurus is manufactured…. flamed by ratings!
rwyoung: yes… count the bandaids…. but you know you have scored when you catch the sight of real blood!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

I fount this reference that indicates some are available for purchase
http://www.internetwoodworking.com/w5/wwsfaq2.html (might be out of date though)

The amazing thing that is easy to overlook while watching the Woodright's Shop is that there may be some cuts in Roy's hands, but there are no cuts in the video. They shoot the whole thing start to finish with no break. You'll never hear Roy utter "Well Good Morning" in the middle of a show


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

+1 on swirt's comment about it being a one-shot. I think they may use more than one camera for some things but there's no going back for a re-do!


----------



## larryparamedic (Nov 13, 2009)

thanx for the replies guys. the woodwright's shop has been a favorite for some time now . and i remember the episode when he had to turn the show over to an associate due to an injury. roy has a unique way of teaching woodworking. he seems to make it look easy . now that i have a shop in progress i was hoping to view the episodes of the wws to learn new techniques or should i say learn the old techniques. i just figured with all the vcrs in the u.s. that maybe unc or pbs would try to accumalate the entire series for sale on dvd .


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

my question is does he smoke dope?...lol he sure does smile incredibly often…lol
but other then being kind of a dork i love watching him, and he does come up with a lot of cool ideas and makes some really cool stuff, even tho id usually turn to the power tools as much as i can while trying to pull off some of the stuff he does, and i watch in complete angst for him to goof up which he does seem to do alot, altho maybe thats cuz hes trying to get 200 things done in his 30 min show


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I think he smokes his fresh cut saw dust 

I wonder if he has stock in bandaids….


----------

